#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Trending Tech News Updates >  >  Google Outlines New Coronavirus COVID-19 Tools on Google and YouTube

## Bhavya

In order to help the community amid the health crisis of COVID-19 outbreak, Google has launched a new set of updates and tools. Google is joining with U.S Government creating a website for Coronavirus COVID-19 to provide education, prevention methods, nationwide local resources, links to authoritative information from the World Health Organization WHO and the Centers for Disease Control (CDC) to the public. Check out the link to learn more about these new updates: https://bit.ly/2UghudB

----------

